# Aubachtal-MTB-Rennen in Wiesthal



## Aubachbiker (30. März 2010)

Hallo Leute,

nachdem wir 2009 unsere Rennen nicht durchführen konnten gehen wir 2010 wieder an dem Start.

Termin ist der 12. September 2010. Es wird ein 30 km Rundkurs angeboten der auf der 60 km Distanz 2 x durchfahren wird.
Die Online-Ausschreibung erfolgt gerade. Wenn diese fertig ist gebe ich dies hier bekannt.

Viele Grüße aus dem Spessart

Gerd


----------



## herr.gigs (30. März 2010)

Kuhl! Ihr hattet im 1.Teil der Strecke (30km Strecke) immer schön viele Wurzeln drin. Wird das wieder so sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano.B (30. März 2010)

Wie geil ist denn das. Da hab ich dieses Jahr doch die Möglichkeit den Wiesthal zu fahren. Ich bin am Start bei den 60 . Da kommen bei mir dieses ahr ja einige Rennen zusammen. Bin mal gespannt was in der ersten Saison geht


----------



## Aubachbiker (26. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

die Ausschreibung ist jetzt online.

Leider hat es doch etwas länger gedauert, aber wir hatten noch eine Laufveranstaltung durchzuführen.

Unter http://www.aubachtal-mtb-rennen.de/ findet Ihr nun die Einzelheiten.
Den Streckenplan habe ich noch nicht online gestellt da ich noch auf die Genehmigung durch das Bayrische Landesvermessungsamt warte.

Soviel sei aber schon gesagt. 
Die Strecke ist 32 km lang und hat 765 hm.
Auf der Langstrecke wird diese Runde 2x gefahren.
Die Streckenführung ist ähnlich wie die Jahre zuvor.
Nun muß jetzt diese nur noch vom Forstamt genehmigt werden.

Dann schaut euch mal die Ausschreibung an und kommt im September.

Weiter Infos folgen demnächst.

Alles Gute und Kette rechts

Gerd


----------



## flocu (16. August 2010)

Nur noch knapp ein Monat bis zum Rennen! 

Ich bin vor 2 Jahren mitgefahren und freue mich nach der Absage 2009 sehr darauf. Strecke, Verpflegung (!) und Stimmung waren erstklassig. Die neue Bergankunft sollte nicht nur für Zuschauer interessant sein.

Gerade wen der Trubel bei den großen Spessartrennen in der Umgebung eher nervt, sollte unbedingt im beschaulichen Wiesthal starten.


----------



## Lapierrer (16. August 2010)

Ich werde denk ich mal auch mitfahren! 

Bergankunft?? hört sich gut an, gibts denn da ein Höhenprofil dazu?? Auf der Seite gibts leider noch keins  

Lapierrer


----------



## fritzbox (17. August 2010)

Da werde ich auch mal wieder an den Start gehen


----------



## mtbmarcus (22. August 2010)

Aubachbiker schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> die Ausschreibung ist jetzt online.
> 
> ...



Hast Du auch GPS-Daten von der Strecke die du mir zur verfügung stellen kannst?

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Aubachbiker (22. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

nun hab ich es endlich selbst mal die Strecke abzufahren.
Im Anhang findet ihr das aktuelle Profil.

Nach meinem Polar sind es 61.8 km und 775 HM.

@Marcus
Hallo Marcus,
leider kann ich mit GPS-Daten nicht dienen. Ich besitze so ein Gerät nicht.


@all
Die offizielle Streckenvorstellung findet am 04.09.10 statt. Treffpunkt ist um 14:00 Uhr am Sportplatz (nicht wie im Rundmail angekündigt an der Schule).
Hierzu wede ich nochmal eine Mail verschicken.

Dann Wünsche ich euch noch einen schönen Sonntag.
Gruß Gerd


----------



## Cuberider2812 (27. August 2010)

Schön das es wieder stattfindet...


----------



## Aubachbiker (8. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

nun ist es bald soweit, in 4 Tagen fällt der Startschuß.
Die anspruchsvolle Strecke ist hergerichtet und die restlichen Vorbereitungen gehen in die Endphase.
Die Strecke ist trotz dem Regen heute in einem guten Zustand.
Und für das Wochenende ist Sonne und 22° C vorhergesagt.

Da kann ich nur eines sagen.
Holt die Bikes aus dem Keller und kommt zu unserem Rennen.

Viele Grüße aus Wiesthal

Gerd

www.aubachtal-mtb-rennen.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbmarcus (11. September 2010)

Hi,

kann leider morgen nicht mitfahren. Freitag aus dem Familienurlaub zurückgekommen. Leider habe ich mir eine sehr schmerzhafte Endzündung in der Schulter mitgebracht. War auf Menorca deswegen sogar im Krankenhaus. Ist zwar mittlerweile besser und ich bin heute eine Runde in Wiesthal gefahren. Aber für ein Rennen fühle ich mich nicht so fit. Mußte die ganze Zeit recht starke Schmerztabletten nehmen. Da will ich jetzt nichts riskieren. Ist aber schade. Hatte mich echt gefreut.

Zur Strecke.
Es gibt schon ein paar ordentlich Pfützen im Wald. Sind aber umfahrbar. Ansonsten ist die Strecke sehr gut fahrbar. Wer allerdings ein Fully hat sollte damit fahren. Bin heute mit dem HT gefahren. War schon hart. Ein Kollege der dabei war ist letzte Woche die Streckenbesichtigung mit HT gefahren. Heute dann mit Fully. Laut ihm ging das heute 20% besser.

@Gerd
Am Ende von der letzten Abfahrt die letzte Woche bei der Streckenbesichtigung wohl noch nicht dabei war würde wir an eurer Stelle jemanden hinstellen. Die Senke ist nicht ohne. Wenn die jemand übersieht kann das böse ausgehen.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## thof (11. September 2010)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Zur Strecke.
> Es gibt schon ein paar ordentlich Pfützen im Wald. Sind aber umfahrbar. Ansonsten ist die Strecke sehr gut fahrbar. Wer allerdings ein Fully hat sollte damit fahren. Bin heute mit dem HT gefahren. War schon hart. Ein Kollege der dabei war ist letzte Woche die Streckenbesichtigung mit HT gefahren. Heute dann mit Fully. Laut ihm ging das heute 20% besser.



Wieso ist Fully besser (Wurzeln)? Kann mich leider eh nur zwischen zwei HTs entscheiden - Mist!


----------



## Aubachbiker (11. September 2010)

Hallo Marcus,

an der Stelle ist jemand eingeplant. Ich werdes Morgen nochmal ansprechen. Ich selbst kenne dieses Stück noch nicht. Werd es aber Morgen sehen.

Gruß und viel Spaß allen die Moregn dabei sind.

Gerd


----------



## mtbmarcus (11. September 2010)

thof schrieb:


> Wieso ist Fully besser (Wurzeln)? Kann mich leider eh nur zwischen zwei HTs entscheiden - Mist!



Die Strecke ist insgesamt sehr ruppig. Strecke hat echt gegenüber früher noch gewonnen und geht schon Richtung CC. Mit Fully und ohne 10 Tage abolutes Nichtstun hätte es heute mehr Spaß gemacht.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## thof (12. September 2010)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Die Strecke ist insgesamt sehr ruppig. Strecke hat echt gegenüber früher noch gewonnen und geht schon Richtung CC. Mit Fully und ohne 10 Tage abolutes Nichtstun hätte es heute mehr Spaß gemacht.
> 
> Gruß
> Marcus



Du hattest Recht. Ich bin nach 3 Monaten quasi das erste Mal wieder auf dem Bike gesessen und habe mir sowas von ein Fully gewünscht.


----------



## MarcusHoffmann (12. September 2010)

Das stimmt allerdings. Bin heute mitn Hardtrail gefahren und hatte richtig Rückenschmerzen und war nicht der einzige, aber ansonsten fand ich die Strecke ziemlich gut. Leider weiß ich überhaupt noch gar nicht mein Ergebnis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boulderro (12. September 2010)

Entweder du bist ein Supertechniker oder ein Fully muß her. Bei mir also letzteres. Am Berg immer schön vorgefahren und dann in den Wurzelpassagen abgekackt. Trotzdem ein super Rennen, voll ausreichende Wegmarkierungen, Top-Organisation und Zuschauer auch total dabei. Hoffentlich bis zum nächsten Jahr, gruß Roland


----------



## harry22 (12. September 2010)

hallo 

war mein zweites mountainbike rennen 
beide in wiesthal und ich fand beide klasse 
nur was ich so empfand ist das dieses schwerer 
war als das letzte 
kann nur sagen danke dem veranstalter klasse 
hoffe nächstes jahr wieder dann ist es ja wieder 
am sportplatz und der schulweg zur schule ist dann 
nicht mehr dabei 
den fand ich zum schluss schon der hammer 
wenn da keine zuschauer gestanden hätten und 
mich da praktisch hochgerufen haben wäre ich abgestiegen 
auch finde noch keine ergebnisse schade bin doch so gespannt 

grüße harald


----------



## KermitB4 (12. September 2010)

Hallo Gerd und Co.

Gratulation zu dem echt gut gelungenen Marathon-Comeback der Wiesthaler!
Hattet ja echt Glück mit dem Wetter und die Strecke war wie schon oben erwähnt bis auf einige Pfützen trocken. Streckenmarkierungen, Verpflegung,... alles hat gepasst.

Ich fand das Hardtail heute die richtige Wahl, auch wenn die Strecke ziemlich bockig war.  Da bei den meisten Abfahrten direkt danach eine Spitzkehre mit kurzem Anstieg kam, ist das Hardtail einfach spritziger und direkter.

Besonders der neue Standort hat mir gefallen. Beim Zieleinlauf zur Schule, kam fast ein bisschen Grabig-Feeling auf, bei den vielen Zuschauern und Musik 

Macht weiter so. Hoffentlich werden es die nächsten Jahre wieder mehr Starter. Ihr hättet es verdient!

Gruss
Florian


----------



## Aubachbiker (12. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

die Ergebnisse sind online.
Aber anscheinend gibt es ein Serverproblem.
Das kann ich leider nicht beeinflussen.

Ich habe die Ergebnisse als PDF eingestellt. Morgen Abend küümere ich mich um das Problem.
Ich bin Todmüde und muß erst mal ins Bett.

Gruß
Gerd


----------



## univerSe (13. September 2010)

Servus,
ich war gestern auch am Start und hab eigentlich auch einen sehr guten Eindruck. Die Fahrt am Schluss den Fußgängerweg hoch ist natürlich echt der Hammer gewesen  Weiß gar nicht, wie sich die 64km-Jungs da hochgequält haben ;-)

Leider habe ich auf dem Weg zum Auto meinen Polar-Brustgurt verloren. Ich hatte ihn abgenommen und im Helm mitgetragen, da muss er wohl herausgefallen sein. Es ist ein "T31 coded" von Polar. Ich hab zwar wenig Hoffnung, aber vielleicht hat ihn ein ehrlicher Teilnehmer ja gefunden und meldet sich bei mir!


----------



## Aubachbiker (13. September 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

die Ergebnisliste und der Urkundendruck funzt wieder  .
Die aktuellen Fotos werde gerade hochgeladen.
In ca. 40 min. sind sie online.

Gruß aus Wiesthal

Gerd


----------



## Cuberider2812 (14. September 2010)

Hi Gerd,

sammelst du die Fotos von den Leuten ein und stellst sie hoch?

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Aubachbiker (14. September 2010)

Cuberider2812 schrieb:


> Hi Gerd,
> 
> sammelst du die Fotos von den Leuten ein und stellst sie hoch?
> 
> ...



Hallo Markus,

wir haben einen "Vereinsfotografen". Der fotografiert an jeder Veranstaltung von uns und bringt mir dann eine DVD.


Gruß Gerd


----------



## thof (18. September 2010)

Aubachbiker schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> die Ergebnisliste und der Urkundendruck funzt wieder .
> Die aktuellen Fotos werde gerade hochgeladen.
> ...



Aber eigentlich Schade, dass man sich die Bilder nicht (in Originalgröße) runterladen kann. Urkundendruck? Kann ich nirgendwo finden (nicht dass ich ne Urkunde bräuchte ;-))


----------



## harry22 (18. September 2010)

thof schrieb:


> Aber eigentlich Schade, dass man sich die Bilder nicht (in Originalgröße) runterladen kann. Urkundendruck? Kann ich nirgendwo finden (nicht dass ich ne Urkunde bräuchte ;-))





hallo 

wieso bei mir ging der urkunden ausdruck 
gehste auf die seite dann auf ergebnisse 
da kannste dann die startnummer oder den 
namen eingeben nur noch des richtige rennen 
anklicken fertig dann erscheint dein name 
kann sein das du zweimal versuchen musst 
da steht dann dein name wievilter du geworden bist uns soweiter 
und ganz zum schluss ist ein drucker abgebildet und denn 
klickste dann und dann kannste eine urkunde ausdrucken 
hoffe es war einigermassen verständlich erklärt 

grüße harald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thof (18. September 2010)

Danke. Habe nicht unter "Ergebnisse" geschaut. Zuviel  gestern.


----------



## mtbmarcus (30. August 2011)

Am 10/11.09.2011 findet ja wieder obengennanntes MTB-Rennen statt.
Am Vortag findet zusätzlich noch eine Laufwettbewerb statt.
http://www.tsv-wiesthal.de/pages/ausdauer.php

Wer ist denn hier aus dem Forum dabei?

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## fritzbox (30. August 2011)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Am 10/11.09.2011 findet ja wieder obengennanntes MTB-Rennen statt.
> Am Vortag findet zusätzlich noch eine Laufwettbewerb statt.
> http://www.tsv-wiesthal.de/pages/ausdauer.php
> 
> ...



Schaun mer mal


----------



## ChristopherB (9. September 2011)

Kann mir jemand Auskunft über die Höhe der Startgebühren vor Ort geben? Die kann ich der Seite nicht mehr entnehmen...


----------



## Kurbelschwinger (9. September 2011)

Wunderschönen Guuden,

laut Ausschreibung
http://www.tsv-wiesthal.de/media/MTB/mtb_ausschreibung.htm

22 Euronen ggf. zuzüglich Nachmeldegebühr.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## ChristopherB (9. September 2011)

Herzlichen Dank, ich war der Auffassung ich habe alles durchgeklickt, dem war wohl nicht so... bis Sonntag dann ;-)


----------

